# anyone here ever do a BACKFLIP???



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm prepping myself for this but i'm scared shitless to go inverted. 

how did you prepare yourself for this??


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Get electrical tape around your board's edges. Jump into your neighbors trampoline. :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

but, in all honesty if you're too scared don't do it. Don;t try it till you feel confident. Hesitation kills.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My buddy does em... I won't even try it.

The risk of breaking your neck is to high for the thrill imo

He claims it's actually super super easy to do on a board, but I'm still not doing it. He's landed every one he's done from the very first one he attempted.... I witnessed the very first one and it was perfect


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> My buddy does em... I won't even try it.
> 
> The risk of breaking your neck is to high for the thrill imo
> 
> He claims it's actually super super easy to do on a board, but I'm still not doing it. He's landed every one he's done from the very first one he attempted.... I witnessed the very first one and it was perfect


can he do back flips on the ground?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i can do backflips on flat ground, takes a lot of skill.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

loren646 said:


> can he do back flips on the ground?


No way....


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I did a front flip on accident the other day and landed it


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Qball said:


> I did a front flip on accident the other day and landed it


how do you accidently do a front flip?!?!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Ever dig your nose in on a 40+ degree pitch?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i see.....

10char


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

It was pretty hilarious actually, I felt like wile e coyote.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Isn't that called a Tomahawk? I did the same thing today....

Was goofing off bending over and dragging my hand in the fresh, got my balance off and zing


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Isn't that called a Tomahawk? I did the same thing today....


double mctwist 1260

YouTube - Shaun White - Double McTwist 1260


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I didn't do a double mctwist on accident.


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

Me and my buddys were talking about trying flips, whether it be frontflips or backflips. We're just gonna make a big pile of snow and make is as soft as possible then try our best :laugh:


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, the best thing to do is learn in powder. You don't need a big jump, but one where

a) you have a large landing area, and can hit the jump several times without landing in the same place.

b) the jump should have a fair amount of kick (or 'woo' or 'wang') to throw you up. If you don't know how, get a kid from Quebec to make one for you.

Other tips

do it on a sunny day, it will be easier to recognize the snow from the sky

have friends with you (who have preferably done it themselves)

Ride straight and flatbase up to the jump, and just before you reach the lip, you should be alreadt starting the rotation.

Which means for me, sitting straight back and as i pop off the lip, sucking my knees in. Although this last bit isn't what you see in many of the vids, it tightens you up and helps you rotate faster, helpful if you aren't going big. Throw your head back, and enjoy the view. Try to spot your landing come around.

personally, i'm not great at them, and do a practice straight air first to see how much hang time i get, and accordingly adjust how hard i huck.

I also find a grab helps me stay steady and keeps the rotation straight. Usually Indy.

a great thing about backies is the landing, if you time your rotation right, there is much less impact that on a straight air or other spin. In powder, you sometimes don't even feel the board touch down.

Good luck and commit!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

never on purpose


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Straight up backflips like the wildcat flip are crazy. I dont know where to begin with how the fuck to take off for that except huck and hope.

The only inverts I've tried have been 90 rolls. Though some of them were just the flip.

Biggest thing I found is keeping ur eyes open to spot the landing. If you close ur eyes you already lost.


----------



## Colorado311 (Dec 2, 2010)

loren646 said:


> I'm prepping myself for this but i'm scared shitless to go inverted.
> 
> how did you prepare yourself for this??


backflips are super easy, it seems like thee most natural rotation a body can make, while i can do triples off platforms and boards, i've never done one on a board but i just bought my custom flyin v and i've only been boarding 1 day on breck but i betcha i'll land one my first day out this season. just stay low, get speed to where your comfortable, pop off the jump and right as your going off the end arch your back and at the same time bring your knees to your chest and grab the board for constant mid air stability. Thats what i'm going to try anyway!!! on the rotation coming around, spot your landing and this should only get easier every time you do it.good luck!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> Get electrical tape around your board's edges. Jump into your neighbors trampoline. :thumbsup:


^This. Or if there is a shitton of snow where you are you can practice falling into powder. I recommend the former though.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

Colorado311 said:


> backflips are super easy, it seems like thee most natural rotation a body can make, while i can do triples off platforms and boards, i've never done one on a board but i just bought my custom flyin v and i've only been boarding 1 day on breck but i betcha i'll land one my first day out this season. just stay low, get speed to where your comfortable, pop off the jump and right as your going off the end arch your back and at the same time bring your knees to your chest and grab the board for constant mid air stability. Thats what i'm going to try anyway!!! on the rotation coming around, spot your landing and this should only get easier every time you do it.good luck!


it seems easy but i feel like i'm going to be disoriented trying to spot the landing or worse freeze in mid air.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

While at university I went to the gymnastics club a few times - the girls were pretty hot. As a consequence of my lust I had to attempt flips (back and front) two days a week. It felt incredibly disorientating and counter-intuitive - meaning that in order to complete a flip you have to go against what you feel you should be doing. I recommend trying out flips in a gym, under supervision, on a big fat crash mat, to get a sense of what it's like to be inverted.

After you experience that you might want to add the board into the equation. The safest way to do that, in my opinion, is not in deep powder or on a trampoline, but on a kicker that has one of those big crash mats, if you are lucky enough to find one near you. These kickers are always designed to send you up rather than far, so that you don't jump over the mat, which is good for trying backflips. Just make sure that you carry enough speed so that you don't end up landing on the lip of the jump.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

First one's always scary. Just make sure you have a jump with a lot of vert and a pow landing. After awhile you can do them off almost anything. 

A lot of people like to air them out and really throw theyre head back. I personally cant do them that way. I have to pull my legs up and tuck into a ball. But I learned on a trampoline so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

tried a few times the other night. lol....

I couldn't fucking rotate. landed on my head a few timess and my back. I couldn't really pull my legs up scared i'd smash my teeth.

well i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Practice in a pool I can do them there fine. On the slopes: Fuck no I'm not even trying...

I can do a barrel type thing out of pool inline skating, but thats forward not back.

Backwards scares me shitless.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

i tried them into powder at mammoth earlier this week

powder was like waist deep and i landed on my back or head every time

i couldn't really commit to whipping it, my rotation was super slow

but then again it wasn't really a jump, just a little berm that was formed by the snowcat grooming the run..


----------



## vanoot (Mar 17, 2010)

anti-bling said:


> b) the jump should have a fair amount of kick (or 'woo' or 'wang') to throw you up. *If you don't know how, get a kid from Quebec to make one for you.*


hahaha true that!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

> from <deleted for privacy>
> to Aaron Stump <[email protected]>
> date Tue, Nov 25, 2008 at 6:43 PM
> subject: can you help me please!!!1!
> ...


Had to bring this back from the dead..... SOOOOOOO LOLZ! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/9625-n00b-needz-board-help-11-2-a.html


----------



## carvebeast (Dec 13, 2010)

i learned back and front flips last year. back flips are all about commitment as im sure others have said in this thread. one thing i forget from time to time when im doing them is to ollie first. don't get so caught up in making the rotation that you forgot to get your pop!

1. ollie
2. lead with your head and once you feel your body following tuck your legs up and reach for a grab (indy is easiest imo) to help bring the rotation around.
3. open your body up as you get up 3/4 of the way around and start searching for that landing with your eyes first.
4. stomp it.

i still don't land them 100% of the time mainly b/c i don't do them off of bigger jumps yet so the rotation is pretty fast which makes spotting the landing harder, i think as i go bigger they will end up being easier. i learned them on a snow day at a middle school, built a little 3 foot jump (that shot you up more than out; going off something that gives you lots of vert helps a ton) on a fairly steep pitch specifically to learn them. landed fairly succesfully on my board and washed out first attempt, realized i didnt have a broken neck, and was hooked. stomped it 3rd try. one of the best feeling tricks i have learned to date. hope this helps. i actually have some footage somewhere around here of one of my first landings. ill post it up in a sec.


----------



## carvebeast (Dec 13, 2010)

found it. not sure if you can embed on here, im a forum newb (been lurking for a while).

first day learning backflips! on Vimeo

was filming alone (which made it even scarier) and didn't bother to edit the clip so there's some downtime, action starts at like 28 seconds. notice the small jump...this is the way to learn it in my mind. learning on something like this creates a fairly low risk situation as long as you have enough coordination/ability to get at least through the first 1/2 of the rotation. don't try this if you don't have decent board control and confidence, it will end up bad news bears.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

carvebeast said:


> found it. not sure if you can embed on here, im a forum newb (been lurking for a while).
> 
> first day learning backflips! on Vimeo
> 
> was filming alone (which made it even scarier) and didn't bother to edit the clip so there's some downtime, action starts at like 28 seconds. notice the small jump...this is the way to learn it in my mind. learning on something like this creates a fairly low risk situation as long as you have enough coordination/ability to get at least through the first 1/2 of the rotation. don't try this if you don't have decent board control and confidence, it will end up bad news bears.


Cut that tree branch. That thing would piss me off.


----------



## carvebeast (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha meh, I was too excited at the time to worry about how the shot looked..I ended up getting some better angles and used that tree for some bonks


----------

